# My new chihuahua



## vivienleung (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all, my new long-haired chihuahua born on Oct 26th


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Very very cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

She is adorable! She is 8 months old already? She looks so tiny!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Cute puppy I love LC chis


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Aww what a beaut.


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

awww im so jealous. everyone is getting there new babies. i have to wait a month still but cant wait till he does come


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh my just adorable


----------



## LittleBean (May 17, 2012)

Oh my goodnesssssss that is the MOST adorable little thing I've ever seen! So she is almost a year old now?? How old is she in the pic??


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*She is beautiful!*


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## Mommy2Odin (Jun 13, 2012)

October? Wow! She looks realllly young. How old is she in the picture?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

so cute! She looks like a long coat version of my Winston.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw, she is one day younger than Toby! She's a cutie


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

beautiful little girl !


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg! Her hair on her head reminds me of my penny's head when she was 20 weeks old, all fluffy on the top. Your chi is suuuuper cute!!! If shewas born oct 26 that means my penny is only 3 days younger!


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

What a cutie.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She is ridiculously cute! What an adorable little gal.


----------



## vivienleung (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh no, wrong birthday posted. October is MY birthday lol, her birthday is on January 26th! So she is only 5 months old, she's still tiny.. I wonder when she will grow!


----------



## vivienleung (Jun 25, 2012)

Question for all: Do you think she's small for a 5 m/o ?? She seems sooo small. My other chi was bigger at 5 months. Will she ever grow.. lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

She's cute as a button! :love2:

Have you posted pictures of your other Chi? I'd love to see.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

vivienleung said:


> Oh no, wrong birthday posted. October is MY birthday lol, her birthday is on January 26th! So she is only 5 months old, she's still tiny.. I wonder when she will grow!


January 26th is my Birthday too


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She looks so tiny in those pictures! Is she 8 months in them? She is absolutely adorable. One of the cutest puppies I've ever seen!


----------



## vivienleung (Jun 25, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> She's cute as a button! :love2:
> 
> Have you posted pictures of your other Chi? I'd love to see.


Posted one of the two of them together in Newbie forum. Will make a new thread for my older chi now


----------

